# Resident Evil



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/resident-evil-2-remake-confirmed/1100-6429698/

So an RE2 remake has finally been approved for development.
I'm incredibly hyped for RE2 to finally get a remake on par with the RE1 remake from Gamecube. Though I'm only hearing "console" currently, so I'm really hoping for a PC port.

Since this was brought up (and I didn't see any recent Resident Evil threads), I figured making an RE thread would be cool to discuss the series, it's ups and downs, ect.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 13, 2015)

I still think RE4  is the best one I've played so far. It always had me on edge throughout the entire game.


----------



## Luca (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm excited, but they don't have all my faith. Shinji Mikami is no longer working at Capcom, Hydeki Kamiya's been gone from Capcom for years. How many members of the original RE2 team could still be around Capcom nowadays? They have the guys who ported REmake, but are they good enough to live up to the standards of one of the best remakes and games I've even played?

Revelations 2 was one of the better Resident Evil games to come out in a long time. With a little more refinement and effort they could be back on a good groove. I don't know if any of the devs over at Cap know what made RE2 so great in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2015)

Can't beat the first.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

Luca said:


> I'm excited, but they don't have all my faith. Shinji Mikami is no longer working at Capcom, Hydeki Kamiya's been gone from Capcom for years. How many members of the original RE2 team could still be around Capcom nowadays? They have the guys who ported REmake, but are they good enough to live up to the standards of one of the best remakes and games I've even played?
> 
> Revelations 2 was one of the better Resident Evil games to come out in a long time. With a little more refinement and effort they could be back on a good groove. I don't know if any of the devs over at Cap know what made RE2 so great in the first place.


I've been meaning to check out the Revelation games, I have heard they're not too bad.


----------



## Luca (Aug 13, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> I've been meaning to check out the Revelation games, I have heard they're not too bad.



Revelations 1 is alright, the story is dumb even for modern RE. Luckily you don't need to play it to play Revelations 2, feat. Barry and his hipster daughter!


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I still think RE4  is the best one I've played so far. It always had me on edge throughout the entire game.



RE4 was pretty solid, and a lot of people still consider it the best of the series.
I loved it too, it was great. I had never played through a game so many times.

My personal favorite will always be RE2 though, just because it was a big part of my childhood.



Mr. Fox said:


> Can't beat the first.



So true. I remember when I got my hands on the remake, I was so happy to get a chance to play through such a classic.
I'm glad it didn't go all Silent Hill HD on us.



Luca said:


> Revelations 1 is alright, the story is dumb even for modern RE. Luckily you don't need to play it to play Revelations 2, feat. Barry and his hipster daughter!



Barry's back huh? Nice.
Might try to buy it if it goes on sale during the Steam Halloween Sale.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2015)

REmake was by far the scariest of the series. Hopefully they make the RE2 remake like it~ But damn the Resident Evil Outbreak games were by far the most fun. I miss playing that online with people...


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2015)

I think they lost it after 4.

Still, if they can keep it true to the roots on this one, I don't see how it won't be a solid title.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> REmake was by far the scariest of the series. Hopefully they make the RE2 remake like it~ But damn the Resident Evil Outbreak games were by far the most fun. I miss playing that online with people...



If the RE2 remake is given the same amount of work the RE1 one was, then it's going to be everything RE fans have waited for. I'm _really_ excited to start seeing some development on it.

I had always heard great things about Outbreak, mostly that it was ahead of it's time.
Honestly, if they resurrected Outbreak with today's online capabilities, it would probably be one of the best RE games ever.



Croconaw said:


> I think they lost it after 4.
> 
> Still, if they can keep it true to the roots on this one, I don't see how it won't be a solid title.



It goes without saying that it all went downhill after RE4. I mean, RE5 was a mess, basically played more like Gears of War than an RE title, and I heard RE6 was less awful but the remnants of RE5 still lurked pretty heavily.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 13, 2015)

The REmake supplanted RE2 as the best game in the series when it came out, and the recent rerelease of the REmake with the improved controls has only made it better. If they bring RE2 forward with the same style and dedication then it will easily retake its crown as the top Resident Evil.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 13, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> I think they lost it after 4.
> 
> Still, if they can keep it true to the roots on this one, I don't see how it won't be a solid title.



Nah, they really lost it when they decided to make Operation Racoon city.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 13, 2015)

Every one after 4 was made was kinda awful. The 5th had its moments but focused too much on action instead of survival horror. The 6th (whose logo looks like a giraffe getting a blowjob) was just terrible. Op raccoon city was their attempt to mess up the history of the series so the new games didn't look so bad by comparison.


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 13, 2015)

Games like Operation Raccoon City, Outbreak, a lot of the spinoff games I don't think should ever really be held against the main series because they were never really intended to ever test ideas for the main series as much as ideas they didn't want to risk trying without some IP to theoretically generate _some_ guaranteed sales, if not a lot. It actually worked pretty well for ORC and the first Outbreak at least, sales wise, so sorry but there is a method to some of their madness.

I say some because nothing justifies the travesty that was Resident Evil 6. Now, let me make you understand this right now, I don't lament Resident Evil 6 _the game_, even though looking back I do see a lot of wasted potential there from a creative standpoint but technically I have few real complaints and my beef comes with mostly the way they botched the release, the promotion, the DLC shit and how they even fucked that up for a lot of customers, didn't even release the complete game at first because let's face it, it was a barely playable game until some of those issues were patched. But most of all the real tragedy is the sheer amount of money wasted on that mess. It's like Waterworld to gaming.

Resident Evil 2 remake, about damn time, and here's praying hard they don't fuck it up because honestly, neither that series or that company can take much more at this point, let's be honest about the situation.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 13, 2015)

Now hang on Frosty, I kinda liked the outbreak games. What was wrong with them?


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 13, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> Now hang on Frosty, I kinda liked the outbreak games. What was wrong with them?



the fact hardly anyone could actually play online
the fact single player was virtually unplayable
the fact you needed a hard drive to get the best experience
the fact that even then load times were way too long
the fact you had to play online forever to unlock anything
the fact the sequel was so fucking gimmicky compared to the first which was kind of fresh and gritty
the fact the game worked better as an idea than an actual game
Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 13, 2015)

I love all the Resident Evils. Even the bad ones. They had redeeming qualities to them, its just after 



Spoiler



Albert Wesker


 died they didnt have a good villian anymore.

One is a classic that is supposed to be a cheesy B-rate horror and it works. The puzzles are fun and it has tons of replay.

Two is my favorite! Due to the story, Leon being my favorite character and the way you had to manage items with Claire.

Nemesis... I mean its Jill fighting a giant tentacle monster. 'Nuff said.

4. No need to explain its awesomeness.

5, the best story so far, in my opinion. It strays from the survival horror but to me it felt like an action movie and co-op was awesome!

6 was really hated. Yeah it was probably one of the weakest but the dodging mechanic was amazing. I loved diving, rolling and weaving between enemies and the gunplay was smooth. The story was half A**ed and centered too much around Ada but it wasnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.

Veronica, another classic. To me one of the harder ones do to the mutant-hunters on the isle. 

Umbrella Chronicles and Darkside Chronicles. The cliffnotes version of all the games. Simple, sweet and satisfying to play co-op. (Wii version)

Operation Racoon City, very ambitious. I didnt care for the DLC for the other half of the game. The variety of characters were nice but finding people to play with was hard. Probably my least favorite so far.

I didnt play Outbreak, Gaiden or the light gun shooter one. But I've heard nothing but negative things about them so I figure I didn't miss out.


----------



## Luca (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't think resident evil was ever really scary until REmake came out. It actually added a thicker layer of horror that the series never had before then. 4 is not a super frightening game either, but it certainly has some moments. All the freight you would get in RE1,2,3,CVX came from the tension of losing progress. That's why Nemesis s so effective. He's incredibly hard to kill without dying and trying is putting you invested time at risk.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2015)

Soul-Wolf said:


> the fact hardly anyone could actually play online
> the fact single player was virtually unplayable
> the fact you needed a hard drive to get the best experience
> the fact that even then load times were way too long
> ...



Da fuq?

It was a pity that it came out on the ps2 instead of the xbox at the time~ but I played outbreak online for years and never lacked people to play it with. Load times did suck but not enough to effect the fun of the game. The unlocks were just costumes... so it didn't remove any of the fun by making them take effort to get. Its pretty much just hats from TF2. And I don't know what you're talking about with the sequel. It played exactly like the first game. It was more like an expansion pack with extra levels than a true sequel. 

And that zoo level from the second game... that's a scary level concept... Going through a zoo with zombie animals that got loose at night is really fresh and creepy.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 13, 2015)

Luca said:


> I don't think resident evil was ever really scary until REmake came out. It actually added a thicker layer of horror that the series never had before then. 4 is not a super frightening game either, but it certainly has some moments. All the freight you would get in RE1,2,3,CVX came from the tension of losing progress. That's why Nemesis s so effective. He's incredibly hard to kill without dying and trying is putting you invested time at risk.



When I was 10 years old playing Resident Evil 1, that first zombie turning his head scared the crap out of me. Also clearing all the zombies in the mansion for the first time just to have hunters take over pissed me off. >_> Wasted all my ammo....


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Da fuq?
> 
> It was a pity that it came out on the ps2 instead of the xbox at the time~ but I played outbreak online for years and never lacked people to play it with. Load times did suck but not enough to effect the fun of the game. The unlocks were just costumes... so it didn't remove any of the fun by making them take effort to get. Its pretty much just hats from TF2. And I don't know what you're talking about with the sequel. It played exactly like the first game. It was more like an expansion pack with extra levels than a true sequel.
> 
> And that zoo level from the second game... that's a scary level concept... Going through a zoo with zombie animals that got loose at night is really fresh and creepy.



I've talked about it a lot, but if that game's concept were to be turned into a new RE installment with today's game technology, it would be phenomenal.



Silibus said:


> I love all the Resident Evils. Even the bad ones. They had redeeming qualities to them, its just after
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me, #1-4 and RE0 were pretty much perfect, good classic survival horror, and memorable characters/enemies.

I didn't get to play through Code Veronica, but I heard it was ridiculous even by RE standards, so hopefully I'll get a chance to play it.

RE5 is what I consider to be the worst installment in the franchise (not including the spin-offs/side games). The dramatic shift from survival horror to ridiculous action really killed it for me, having grown up with all the old games and then revisiting the series with RE4. I disliked the forced partner/co-op mechanic, I didn't care for any of the characters, I've disliked the gradual change Wesker has gone through throughout the series into this weird unstoppable superhuman (with bullet-dodging skills, super strength, ect.), and just overall the game just started feeling really stale after a while.

Because of how RE5 treated me and what I heard about RE6, I didn't buy it, but I got a chance to play part of Leon's campaign, which wasn't too bad. Though I knew I'd probably only enjoy Leon's part of the game if any, so I'm not going to buy the game unless Steam suddenly drops it to like $10 during a sale.

I've barely played any of the spin-offs. I played Umbrella Chronicles, which plays like any other rail-shooter that I can recall.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 13, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> I've talked about it a lot, but if that game's concept were to be turned into a new RE installment with today's game technology, it would be phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could I forget 0? That was an awesome game and I look forward to that remake too!

Yeah lots of people didnt care for 5 & 6. I dont blame them, it wasnt survival horror anymore with the abundance of money and the capability of buying weapons and ammo. But zombies weren't as fresh and they tried to mix it up which I give them points for.

You should get Veronica! It was originally on the Dreamcast and I believe it is on the last gen online stores. (If you play console)


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 13, 2015)

I found myself wanting to strangle Sheva in RE5 because of how stupid and worthless she was. I've never played a game with such a terrible AI companion before.


----------



## Luca (Aug 13, 2015)

Silibus said:


> When I was 10 years old playing Resident Evil 1, that first zombie turning his head scared the crap out of me. Also clearing all the zombies in the mansion for the first time just to have hunters take over pissed me off. >_> Wasted all my ammo....



I guess what I was trying to say is that the majority of the fear in those games comes from the threat of the enemies. The monsters themselves are gross but not outright terrifying, and it's how resilient they are that makes you nervous around them. Not to mention you're dealing with managing everything you have to defend yourself and you always have less than you need to kill everything in your way. I only got to watch RE when I was young and sure it scared me then, but nowadays the old games don't really have an unnerving feel to them. When I see RE1, 2 & 3 as an adult I get a bit of nostalgic comfort.

REmake on the other hand is intensely atmospheric. I had it on my Gamecube back in the day and even though I had beaten the original at that point there were several moments I just didn't want to move forward. Even now it gets me at times. The world in that game oozes a feeling of uneasiness whether you can see an enemy in front of you or not. I hope the team they picked can add that new layer of atmosphere to RE2.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 13, 2015)

Luca said:


> I guess what I was trying to say is that the majority of the fear in those games comes from the threat of the enemies. The monsters themselves are gross but not outright terrifying, and it's how resilient they are that makes you nervous around them. Not to mention you're dealing with managing everything you have to defend yourself and you always have less than you need to kill everything in your way. I only got to watch RE when I was young and sure it scared me then, but nowadays the old games don't really have an unnerving feel to them. When I see RE1, 2 & 3 as an adult I get a bit of nostalgic comfort.
> 
> REmake on the other hand is intensely atmospheric. I had it on my Gamecube back in the day and even though I had beaten the original at that point there were several moments I just didn't want to move forward. Even now it gets me at times. The world in that game oozes a feeling of uneasiness whether you can see an enemy in front of you or not. I hope the team they picked can add that new layer of atmosphere to RE2.



True. On another note. I recommend Dead Space 1. Two is good, but its more actiony and three is kinda meh. (unless in co-op)


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

Silibus said:


> True. On another note. I recommend Dead Space 1. Two is good, but its more actiony and three is kinda meh. (unless in co-op)



I love the Dead Space series to death, but god DS3 was abysmal. EA should have kept their grubby little hands out of the game and let Visceral continue to do it's good work.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 13, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> I love the Dead Space series to death, but god DS3 was abysmal. EA should have kept their grubby little hands out of the game and let Visceral continue to do it's good work.



I blame them for Mass Effect 3 too.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

Silibus said:


> I blame them for Mass Effect 3 too.



EA is to blame for many things.
Such an awful company.


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 14, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Da fuq?
> 
> It was a pity that it came out on the ps2 instead of the xbox at the time~ but I played outbreak online for years and never lacked people to play it with. Load times did suck but not enough to effect the fun of the game. The unlocks were just costumes... so it didn't remove any of the fun by making them take effort to get. Its pretty much just hats from TF2. And I don't know what you're talking about with the sequel. It played exactly like the first game. It was more like an expansion pack with extra levels than a true sequel.
> 
> And that zoo level from the second game... that's a scary level concept... Going through a zoo with zombie animals that got loose at night is really fresh and creepy.



The game had enough of a following, or at least the first one did, that up until the end there were still people playing online, yeah. I've seen some of the epic videos people made of their last nights on the servers. No question it had its appeal and single player at least gives you an idea of what the concept could be, it could only ever be realized online with people who know exactly how to work/communicate around the game's bare bones controls and communication mechanics. I'm sorry, it's just an insufferable pain in the ass on single player and the vast majority of PS2 owners _did not_ own the peripherals necessary to even get the best, if still flawed experience out of Outbreak.

I'm saying that as someone who did milk a lot of enjoyment out of those two games, appreciated how "Resident Evil" the game managed to look despite having to handle 4 playable characters, all their muzzle flares, all these respawning enemies, often times smoke and fire effects that always looked really convincing and the environments were usually really good, in every angle of every level. It did at times feel like you were in a much more realistic Raccoon City in much more "realistic" zombie apocalypse situations than in most other REs. It had a lot going for it, no question.

It was just an incomplete package. It shouldn't have needed two games, and there should have been _something_ tying the disparate levels and episodes together. You can see between the two games hints that this is what they were going for originally and, with like everything else wrong with the game, the tech and/or time just wasn't there to fully realize it.

Outbreak is like RE6 in a way, I do truly like and admire a lot about it but its flaws are glaring and do drag it down. But one thing RE6 did very well I think was do what some of what Outbreak tried to do and better. The scenarios were perfect in some cases and you feel like you're really in a zombie besieged city or building (or series of buildings through said city, the environments seldom disappoint and have a certain grit to them not seen in most RE games) so when you toss in some decent online, when that pans out, you get what Outbreak was kinda trying to deliver which is some short but sweet moments where a sizable chunk of your buddies join the fray in the outbreak, war, boss fight or whatever you're saving yourselves from next. Only it tried to weave that into what's essentially a single-player game with optional co-op, so again, feels like an incomplete attempt.

I loved the idea and would love to see another go at it, I just don't think it was quite ready at the time.


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 14, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> EA is to blame for many things.
> Such an awful company.



would you say worse than ubisoft? cuz i can't rly decide on that anymore. they make it kinda hard.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 14, 2015)

shiy0 said:


> would you say worse than ubisoft? cuz i can't rly decide on that anymore. they make it kinda hard.



Ubisoft was fine until they had a taste of victory with Assassins Creed and when Splinter Cell became cool again.

Then they got greedy and tried to pump out sequels like Activisions Call of Duty series. It just over saturates the market and no one wants that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I still think RE4  is the best one I've played so far. It always had me on edge throughout the entire game.



The PC port of RE4 is crrraaap. The controller scheme is seriously fucked up, and when you move it's like someone smeared vaseline on the screen. That alone made the game unbearable to play. Plus it was clear that the dev team were attempting to take the franchise in a new direction, turning it into more of an FPS than what made the original so great, a suspense/horror/thriller; fuck I still jump like mad on some scenes.

In my personal opinion the franchise went downhill after the 3rd installment, maybe even the second.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 14, 2015)

So, it's finally happening. Nice.

I loved REmake. It's my favorite RE so far, even if I do love RE2 and even 3. Here's hoping they do a good job remaking it.

Also, I gotta say I kinda fell off with the series after RE4. RE4 was fun and all, but it didn't really feel like a RE game to me. It had it's moments, but it just didn't have the same atmosphere as the first three. Hopefully, this RE2 remake brings that back.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 14, 2015)

shiy0 said:


> would you say worse than ubisoft? cuz i can't rly decide on that anymore. they make it kinda hard.



I just have a personal vendetta against them since they botched Dead Space so badly, and that was one of my favorite series.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> The PC port of RE4 is crrraaap. The controller scheme is seriously fucked up, and when you move it's like someone smeared vaseline on the screen. That alone made the game unbearable to play. Plus it was clear that the dev team were attempting to take the franchise in a new direction, turning it into more of an FPS than what made the original so great, a suspense/horror/thriller; fuck I still jump like mad on some scenes.
> 
> In my personal opinion the franchise went downhill after the 3rd installment, maybe even the second.



I agree with you on behalf of the control scheme, even though I have it on my Gamecube. It ran without any problems for me though, so it was a good experience over all.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 14, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I found myself wanting to strangle Sheva in RE5 because of how stupid and worthless she was. I've never played a game with such a terrible AI companion before.



You think after the RE4 companion mechanic, they would have just stopped with having an AI companion, but nope. Instead they basically just gave Ashley a gun and bad AI that would use your best herbs to heal your newly stubbed toe.

I'm a pretty firm believer that Resident Evil just doesn't work with partner mechanics where your partner is glued to your side for the entire duration of the game.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 14, 2015)

shiy0 said:


> would you say worse than ubisoft? cuz i can't rly decide on that anymore. they make it kinda hard.



rly?

Ubisoft didn't win 'Worst Company in America' twice in a row, EA did. Ubi has their work cut out for them to get to EA evil levels.

Ubisoft has Rayman, that has to count for something.


----------



## Luca (Aug 14, 2015)

My opinion on RE5 is out of the majority. I like the game. I like it a lot. It's a fun _action shooter_ with some pretty cool locations. Yes I agree that AI partner was pretty useless at time but I co-op'd that game with a good friend of mine a few times over the years. Even then I still played it enough with the AI to get all the trophies I didn't get on my co-op run. It's one of the only games I've ever gotten Platinum on. It's silly to the point that you can laugh at it, which I'm not all that upset with.

Now RE6 was awful. It was even dumber, the controls felt weird and never got over them, and the game broke on me and my (same as above) friend at several points. Once a progression door refused to load for me and my friend was waiting for me at a brick wall. Regardless how bad that game was, I've never laughed harder while co-oping a game so for that I wasn't competently miserable.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 14, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> EA is to blame for many things.
> Such an awful company.


Winner of the golden poop award how many years in a row?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> So an RE2 remake has finally been approved for development.



*ARE YOU SERIOUS

<- HYPED
*


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 14, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> *ARE YOU SERIOUS
> 
> <- HYPED
> *



HD ZOMBIE ACTION INCOMING
_*P R E P A R E*_


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 15, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> You think after the RE4 companion mechanic, they  would have just stopped with having an AI companion, but nope. Instead  they basically just gave Ashley a gun and bad AI that would use your  best herbs to heal your newly stubbed toe.
> 
> I'm a pretty firm believer that Resident Evil just doesn't work with  partner mechanics where your partner is glued to your side for the  entire duration of the game.



I liked didnt mind the partner as long as it was co-op. It was a lot of fun to play with friends. They should have just made it optional.



Maugryph said:


> rly?
> 
> Ubisoft didn't win 'Worst Company in America' twice in a row, EA did.  Ubi has their work cut out for them to get to EA evil levels.
> 
> Ubisoft has Rayman, that has to count for something.



Rayman, really? I mean look at the number of Rayman games. Out of the 40ish games maybe 3 are good? All the rest are GARBAGE. I agree EA *is *worse but Rayman doesnt count for anything.


----------



## Dreythalion (Aug 15, 2015)

Just dear god yes. I can't wait.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 15, 2015)

Silibus said:


> I liked didnt mind the partner as long as it was co-op. It was a lot of fun to play with friends. They should have just made it optional.



Yeah, the fact that the partner wasn't optional kind of forced you to either play online with people, or come up with methods so she wouldn't waste ammo/health. For RE5, the co-op should have been more like DS3 co-op, where the partner was optional and just kind of altered cutscenes and dialogue depending on if you solo'd or not. DS3 was garbage, but they at least understood "hm, players MAY not want to play with people online all the time".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 16, 2015)

It's quite interesting how a mere HD re-release of a remake from like 14 years ago (I think?) did so damn well in sales that it's inspired a Resi Zero re-release, and now Resi 2. Then again Capcom fucked up Resi 1's remake by making it a Nintendo exclusive and then acting surprised that its sales suffered due to RE fan's loyalty to the PlayStation despite being the objectively best RE game, and then RE4 being unsurprisngly a bigger seller due to its PS2 _and_ GameCube availability. If Capcom didn't do a retarded exclusivity deal with Nintendo, games could be looking very different right now.

I was also surprised by how great playing RE1 was on PC, even with the old style gameplay. I actually preferred it that way to all my time playing them on console.

Out of excitement I've been playing the old survival horror games, not  just Resi. Namely Dino Crisis. IMO Dino Crisis is a better example of a  survival horror game than Resident Evil is, shame it's so underrated. Ammo is much more scarce, enemies are much more able and frightening, enemies absorb lots more damage, and they could even move room-to-room. I felt that the puzzles, code-finding, and fetchquesting were all much more elaborate in Dino Crisis. I quite liked the stronger backtracking element in DC. I thought it was a really well-designed scenario.

I found myself more spooked in DC than other horror games despite the lack of proper scares. I feel like survival horror is less about its theme, but more about the persecution and disempowerment of the player, if that makes any sense. Dashing down a well-lit corridoor to escape a single raptor with only four bullets in my pistol and then reflexively slamming the button to turn on the laser fencing to stop the raptor in its tracks just as it jumped at my arse gave me more thrills than dodging zombies did, in a game that gives you _just_ enough shotgun shells to shoot all the necessary zombies you encounter.

If RE0 and RE2 do well, I'm hoping we see a resurrection of classic survival horror, at least in terms of design/intent.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 17, 2015)

Wait, when did they rerelease RE 0? Only the GC REmake has be rereleased, so far as I know.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm still confused as to why the hell they added that random Agent dude in RE6 to Ada's campaign. Ada is much too badass for a partner.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 17, 2015)

What happened to HUNK? 

D:


----------



## Luca (Aug 17, 2015)

He was put in lame spin off games that killed his character.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Wait, when did they rerelease RE 0? Only the GC REmake has be rereleased, so far as I know.



They haven't rereleased it yet, but it's announced and it's coming. Not sure when, though.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> It's quite interesting how a mere HD re-release of a remake from like 14 years ago (I think?) did so damn well in sales that it's inspired a Resi Zero re-release, and now Resi 2. Then again Capcom fucked up Resi 1's remake by making it a Nintendo exclusive and then acting surprised that its sales suffered due to RE fan's loyalty to the PlayStation despite being the objectively best RE game, and then RE4 being unsurprisngly a bigger seller due to its PS2 _and_ GameCube availability. If Capcom didn't do a retarded exclusivity deal with Nintendo, games could be looking very different right now.
> 
> I was also surprised by how great playing RE1 was on PC, even with the old style gameplay. I actually preferred it that way to all my time playing them on console.
> 
> ...



God I love Dino Crisis. I have it on Dreamcast and I played the hell out of that. Really wish I could find an emulator of it because I cant get the Dreamcast to work on my current TV (I think it's too new or something because it works on other TVs),


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> God I love Dino Crisis. I have it on Dreamcast and I played the hell out of that. Really wish I could find an emulator of it because I cant get the Dreamcast to work on my current TV (I think it's too new or something because it works on other TVs),



I'm fortunate enough to still have my PS1 copy from years ago, but if you have a PS3 with PSN, you can buy a digital copy and play it on your TV. I think there's a PSP port as well, but I don't know if it's Vita or the original.

But yeah DC is the shit. But when I was little I had DC2 first and didn't get my own copy of DC1 until later. But now I've beaten DC1 3 times to get all the unlocks/endings. 

And costumes.



Spoiler



Regina is my waifu


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 17, 2015)

Luca said:


> He was put in lame spin off games that killed his character.


What spin off? He was only in games as like an optional Mercenaries character.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm fortunate enough to still have my PS1 copy from years ago, but if you have a PS3 with PSN, you can buy a digital copy and play it on your TV. I think there's a PSP port as well, but I don't know if it's Vita or the original.
> 
> But yeah DC is the shit. But when I was little I had DC2 first and didn't get my own copy of DC1 until later. But now I've beaten DC1 3 times to get all the unlocks/endings.
> 
> ...



That makes me happy. Though this means I need a PS3 or I need to get a new circlepad thing for my PSP (as well as find it lol).


----------



## Fernin (Aug 18, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> They haven't rereleased it yet, but it's announced and it's coming. Not sure when, though.



Ah, well, shit, nice. I'm among the minority that really liked Zero.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 18, 2015)

I'd love to see a RE2 remake in the same vein as the RE1 remake.  Could you imagine how cool and frightening it would be to have the freakin' Crimson Heads running after Leon and Claire because they couldn't burn the bodies?  Man,  those things made me nervous to backtrack when I really needed it.  Just imagine realistic Lickers and those spiders *shudders* hanging from the walls and ceilings.  

I'd love to have a remake of RE 3.  Nemesis always put me on edge.  It was the first time I realized that closing a door in his face wouldn't stop him and he could show up anywhere.  The only warning you had that he was in the same room as you is when he uttered the word "Staaars!"


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 18, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Ah, well, shit, nice. I'm among the minority that really liked Zero.



I loved RE 0.  Those slug zombie things always gave me the creeps.  The way they would puff up close to you and explore to deal some last second damage to you always put me on edge when fighting them.


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 18, 2015)

The optional partner thing makes the most sense in almost any game like that unless it's like Revelations 2 where there's a real purpose for the two different characters sticking together justified both by the story and gameplay. Optional 2 player that doesn't completely change the game has been doable since um, games. I think part of the purpose originally for having characters like Ashley and other temporary companions, as well as the partner characters was to do what games like Bioshock Infinite and The Last Of Us would later do better _and_ in single player which is give you an attachment to other characters as a means to stoke fear when they're in danger or risky situations. So it ostensibly was part of the horror concept, but they thought it would be enough to just making the two characters repeatedly say some variant of "we're a team, we stick together to the end, partner pal life partner person!"

You know the parts of RE6 that actually were interesting to me though? One example is when Leon is trying to protect Ada and the two characters keep getting split up, then at one point Ada has no control and Leon is covering/protecting her. And the intro makes it seem like the partners rescuing each other thing is going to be a bigger part of the game than it actually ended up being. So it's not like they don't know what works.

They're just fucking lazy and cynical.


----------



## Luca (Aug 18, 2015)

Silibus said:


> What spin off? He was only in games as like an optional Mercenaries character.



Well he was in both the Chronicles games and Operation Raccoon city.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 18, 2015)

Luca said:


> Well he was in both the Chronicles games and Operation Raccoon city.



Chronicles were just a short version of his original story. Operation Raccoon City he made like a cameo... I dont count it since its non-canon.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 20, 2015)

I wasn't really digging the spin-offs. I mean, the rail-shooter thing was kinda cool, but I found myself just wanting to play the actual games.
Oh and I found that not only is Dino Crisis 1+2 on the PSN, but so are all the old RE games.
Welp, time to blow money on classics.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 20, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> I wasn't really digging the spin-offs. I mean, the rail-shooter thing was kinda cool, but I found myself just wanting to play the actual games.
> Oh and I found that not only is Dino Crisis 1+2 on the PSN, but so are all the old RE games.
> Welp, time to blow money on classics.



Been there done that. XD

I bought them for my PS3 and they cross buy for my Vita too.


----------

